# Weekday Fisherman?



## Catfish1990 (Aug 20, 2013)

Just trying to get a list together. I fish mostly during the week rarely on weekends. But it's hard to find someone that isn't working. So I've decided to compile a list of people to go with me. I normally fish out of either Palacios or Matagorda. In either West or East Matty. Sometimes I run offshore out of Matty. I fish a 25' GulfCoast Variside. Just PM me and we can set something up. I'll be fishing this Wednesday out of Matty on a bay trip. Just looking to split coast of fuel and bait.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpgrfan (Jan 2, 2013)

PM sent.


----------

